# The things friends/neighbors/family members say....



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Not sure if it's just me, but I would love to hear if you guys get such reactions as these ones when people see you with your Hav':

"It's not a baby, it's a DOG, Alexa"

"It's bad enough that you are talking to the dog, do you actually expect him to answer when you ask him a question?"

my friend to my daughter who was the reason we even got a dog: "Well, Alison, I guess you have to get another dog since your Mom is obviously not willing to share this one..."

"Mom, you're a pushover......you cannot let him play the shoe snatching game with you...."

No words, just rolling eyes every time I tell anyone or they see that I bought Marley a carseat.

My husband (who does love Marley, but still thinks of dogs as the outside labs he had as a kid I think.... ) "the dog doesn't need to be on the bed", "the dog doesn't need to be on the couch", "when is the dog finally going to be potty trained", "the dog has more toys than any kid I know"...my answer to all of those is a corner smile and a nod of the head. 

Alexa


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I get all that.. from my WIFE!!! lol

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yea, I get every one of those!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha hah ahhh ha. Yes i got one tonight from my Mother. i told her we got pet insurance $30 a month for both (I lied a little bit - it's more like $42) and she said 
"you know we used to only go to the Vet every two years and if they got very sick we let them go..." and then she heard how she must of sounded and added "you don't want them to suffer" I was on a phone, but my lips was curled too...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, we get those too. Luckily we have two sets of friends who treat their pets like we do so they don't think we're nuts. I think our family members give us a pass since we don't have children. Something along the lines of , "Well, they couldn't have children so they treat their pets as their children." LOL, as if we would treat our pets any differently if we DID have kids! 

Luckily DH and I are of the same mind when it comes to the girls. He has put his foot down thus far on the stroller idea though......

Susan


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

We get lectured from family (mostly my parents). 

Our friends are mostly dog people, so they get it. 

Our neighbors are dog owners, but not dog people. We don't talk to them about dogs. It's too frustrating. 

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I get a lot of those too. Including "Is that a FOUNTAIN for your dog?"

I have a coworker who works in a lab next to mine who found out that people in the US get insurance for their pets and he just couldn't believe it. When I said that some people can spend $5,000 or more on surgery for their dogs, he was very surprised and said "That's when you get rid of them and get a new one." Talk about holding your tongue...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Although I wanted to add, I also get very good comments like:

"You will be a GREAT mom when you have kids, if you're this good to your dog."

"He looks like the happiest dog I have ever seen." - I LOVE this one!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina said:


> ..... said "That's when you get rid of them and get a new one." Talk about holding your tongue...


GASP !!!!!! Oh Lina! You brave, brave woman!

Wanda wrote: *"Our neighbors are dog owners, but not dog people. We don't talk to them about dogs. It's too frustrating."*

I agree, Wanda! That's the best way of putting it. There are some people who "just" own dogs, but there are others (ahem) who are dog people like most of us here!

Alexa, we get those looks, comments and nudge, nudge, wink, winks too..... sigh... Sometimes I get offended and have to hold my tongue so I'm learning not to let the snide remarks get to me. I know which people to tell certain things to as well. Like that insurance, as Missy said. I won't tell everyone we know just how much we pay unless they also are dog people and will 'get it'. Sometimes it's just not worth the effort.

One of my sis was visiting from England this past summer (where she lives with hubby and 2 kids) and totally offended me by laughing at my dad and I while we were gabbing about our dogs. I was so angry that I told her off and made sure she knew that I didn't like what she said... some stupid thing about how "obsessed we were and they are only dogs" ! ARRRRRGGGGGHHH!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My family thought I was wacko long before I got these furbabies. This just let them know how right they were. :biggrin1:

My daughter emailed a halloween picture of her two dogs to my son. His reply was "You and Mother have something wrong". So I emailed him a picture of Kodi and Shelby in their costumes.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Hahaha  Yeah, I get a lot of comments like that too. People used to make fun of us at dog training, especially when they came in with hair ties and clips in their hair. 

I also get comments like "In my next life I want to come back as your pet" though, too


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I always get comments about their hair. My cousin has a Mal-Chi. She is really cute, but kept in a short puppy cut. Whenever she sees my two, they ask me why I keep their hair long. I ask them why they cut her hair so short! I always get the "next life" comment, too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How funny. I usually get the type of comments like:
"Oh, they are so cute - I want one"
"Oh, they are so sweet"

Once in a while someone will give me a hard time about using topknots, but it is usually only my conformation trainer, and he raises working & non-sporting dogs, so that is understandable.

Along the lines of Michele's comment, I admit that I am always surprised when I got our Petsmart's hotel and see _so many_ dogs all clipped down to the skin, including a beautiful Tibetian Terrier and several Shih Tzus. I clipped down Tinky once and now I'll do anything I can to keep long coats on all my dogs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband swears I don't like our neighbor because she leaves her dog out all day and I have never seen the dog go for a walk. We have had issues with her and parking/trash cans, etc. He may be a little right  You can judge people based on how they treat their animals!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeap, I get those comments all the time. All three of my dogs are spoiled rotten. They all get home cooked, they get two off leash runs at the park (1 hour in the morning and at least 30 minutes in the afternoon). Bugsy has a carseat and Romeo and Brandy car harnesses. All three dogs and my cat have health insurance and more toys than they can possibly want. Oh and did I mention I have two teenagers and one just got a license and we are getting him a car. My youngest is getting a new computer, so yes you can spoil the dogs and the kids. Those things are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I try to limit how much I talk about my dogs with "non-dog people"....otherwise their eyes glaze over...

Sometimes they'll ask me about the dogs to be polite, but then as I'm just starting to answer, they'll get distracted or start talking about something else! Hrumph.

So glad for the Forum!!!


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I have to admit that I have surprised even myself at how I am with Squirt. I am the original low maintenance gal. I once sold all of my worldly possessions to live on a boat in the Bahamas. I never wear makeup and I don't own a pair of pantyhose. I don't blowdry my hair. I never wear a dress. I seldom buy new clothes.

And here I am obsessed with my rather high maintenance dog. I spend more time on her hair every day than I do with my own hair. She owns two collars, three harnesses, and four leashes, all because I can't find the perfect ones. I'm not homecooking, but I feel like I obsess more about her food and treats than I do my own food. I bought two car carriers because the first one didn't look comfortable. 

My husband just shakes his head.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I also get comments like "In my next life I want to come back as your pet" though, too


I get this one QUITE a bit.

I had a total stranger (kid w/ his family) ask me when I had Gucci out in public, in the stroller...If my "dog had her own bedroom"? LOL, Well, I laughed and said 'not yet', but then my husband and kids piped in and told the kid that she owned enough toys, beds, clothes, etc to FILL her own room and she needed one! ound:

If you think the harrassment is bad about 'spoiling' or treating you dog like a human, which I'm harrassed about...just tell people you 'homecook'! That is when I really get the 'Its just a DOG" comments. "Go buy ALPO and leave it out til she eats it" shaking their heads in disgust. Even my butcher seemed offended when I was buying meat from him one day and he was trying to talk me into pre-seasoned meats and I said, "no..this is for my dog". He was like "Tenderloin and sirloin for a DOG!?" ound: Yep, and throw some hamburger meat in there for my family, pal! LOL (just kidding! The family eats just as good!)

But, I do love and nurture my human kids, too..they are a bit spoiled, but they are also really good kids and do well in school and life, etc. So..maybe I'm just a nurturing person? 

Amanda, my husband is starting to get uspet about the neglected dog next door! He's picked up the habit of talking about it everyday and feeling sorry for her. They fell in love with Gucci and got a dog, but the dog isnt anything like Gucci and I'm SOOO glad they didnt' get a hav. I'd be calling rescue! I'm on the verge of it now!!! OHH..and get this, the 12 year old son got 'punished' for something last weekend and guess what his punishment was? "To go walk the dog"!!!!!! :jaw:

*sigh*

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I get the "next life" comment a lot too. at work I get a lot of rolled eyes. I am learning not to talk about them. But here is the thing, I was deprived of pets my whole life because of allergies--- when I was a teenager my allergist, used to say "get yourself a boyfriend to cuddle." And then when I met my husband, he wanted a dog LOL (he really wanted a cat-- but that would not have worked at all) So here I am, 40 something, with my soul mate and two pups--- and I am like a 12 year old with my first puppy and I just can't get or talk enough about them.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I was the one telling the kids before we got Marley, that they'll have to take him outside for walks rain or shine.....now I am the one walking him...not because they wouldn't, but because he has no clue about the danger of the street and I can see how he would want to just dash across the street to meet a new friend. I watch any traffic like a hawk, but I don't quite trust the kids to pay attention to him as much as I would...anytime they have taken him down to the neighbors house (that live at the end of our cul-de-sac), I've been kind of nervous until they brought him back......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with Jane- I limit the talk! At work, one of them found out I showed the dogs, something slipped and they told everyone. So we had a work luncheon and it was brought up. So I have had to show pictures and explain agility, obedience, and rally. Lets just say I didn't send them to the blog! But sometimes around dog people- I feel like I treat my furkids more like dogs  So there is a balance, just depends on who you spend your time with!

Kara- Our neighbor is pretty annoying. Her license plate is "wntwait" so it explains it all! We have street parking on the mountain and she left a note on my car asking if I could make sure to reserve the parking spot in front of her house well actually explained it is common courtesy to not take her spot if someone is parked in mine but I don't have a spot, I live on a street where anyone can park! So I feel if someone is parked in "my spot" that I can park anywhere I want. Her house guests have parked in my spot before and guess what I park 30 feet down the road in another spot and survive! I haven't written back but wanted to say common courtesy starts with your dog- clean up after him, walk him, spend time with him, etc. It is the English Bull Dog that is probably 8 months now that just stares into my yard and watches us walk by, our dogs walk out, etc. I have never seen him leave the back yard. The only socialization he gets is the gardener and the maid (at least she comes in once a week to clean up after him-yuck!) UGH!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Kara- Our neighbor is pretty annoying. Her license plate is "wntwait" so it explains it all! We have street parking on the mountain and she left a note on my car asking if I could make sure to reserve the parking spot in front of her house well actually explained it is common courtesy to not take her spot if someone is parked in mine but I don't have a spot, I live on a street where anyone can park! So I feel if someone is parked in "my spot" that I can park anywhere I want. Her house guests have parked in my spot before and guess what I park 30 feet down the road in another spot and survive! I haven't written back but wanted to say common courtesy starts with your dog- clean up after him, walk him, spend time with him, etc. It is the English Bull Dog that is probably 8 months now that just stares into my yard and watches us walk by, our dogs walk out, etc. I have never seen him leave the back yard. The only socialization he gets is the gardener and the maid (at least she comes in once a week to clean up after him-yuck!) UGH!


Yikes! I guess we all have to deal with odd neighbors at times. I'm friends with these people and have tried to steer them into basic training and I did nag them into 'shots', or atleast a vet check up! But they just dont' get it. I don't understand WHY people like them get dogs? I mean...what, if they want a 'lawn decoration'...buy a GNOME (sp?)! :brick:

I've learned there are different kinds of "dog people", and even different types of show people. I noticed even at the dog shows I've been to, that some treat their dogs like 'pets' and others barely pay attention to their dogs and leave them in crates the whole time crying. So, I guess I'm realizing that people get into dog activities for different reasons.

I just ran some trash out and the neighbor dog is out in the rain barking and desparately trying to get my attention!  Maybe I'll go give him some jerky. poor girl.  The man works from home, and today the kids are out of school, so there's really no reason why she is outside alone in the rain!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> But here is the thing, I was deprived of pets my whole life because of allergies--- when I was a teenager my allergist, used to say "get yourself a boyfriend to cuddle." And then when I met my husband, he wanted a dog LOL (he really wanted a cat-- but that would not have worked at all) So here I am, 40 something, with my soul mate and two pups--- and I am like a 12 year old with my first puppy and I just can't get or talk enough about them.


Awwww, that just makes you smile to read that, Missy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We have the worst neighbors when it comes to dogs. They are a family of eight. Mom, Dad and six kids. Their aunt gave them a cute puppy several years ago. He was a mutt but very cute. Your typical happy puppy. They named him Dallas. They promptly put him out in their back yard, on a tether, and that's where he stayed 24 hours per day. The mom is a clean freak and she felt he was getting their back yard "dirty." They did provide food, water and a dog house and couple of toys, but nothing else. The kids played with him occassionally. They finally stopped tethering him after a year or so. After two more years of being stuck outside and less play time because he wasn't a cute little puppy anymore, he had become fairly viscious. Finally, mom had enough of his "mess" and they took him to the pound. I know he would never have passed their temperment testing so was probably put down a few days later. It was so sad to see a promising puppy neglected and forgotten, just basic needs met, and after a brief three years, euthanized. I hate these people. They are such hypocrites. They toddle off to church every Sunday and claim to be devout Christians yet teach their children by deed if not word that animal lives are worthless and to be discarded.

Susan


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

People always say my dogs are spoiled.
My sister says, "They are just dogs."
My family now understands these babies are my children. My father is finally understanding it. I have been house shopping over the last month and Karen, Brady's mom is my realtor. I had to explain to her and my family the house has to be just right for the dogs. It has to have a yard, finished basement or a door to access the yard through a dog door, abilty to install 2 fences. One around the entire property and another that they can access through the dog door with a protective covering. After grilling this in to my dads head, I took him out to see a house with me. Karen told me later he said, "we have to make sure the house works for the dogs." He was completely serious. My family is finally getting it! My dad was actually the one who told me I needed car seats!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You should all see the looks I get when I put Beamers raw food out on our kitchen plates.. lol..

I mean, its just raw meat, same sort of stuff me and my wife prepare for ourselves.. so whats the big deal? It works better on a flat plate -- so his his beard does not get to into the food..

He's part of the family!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't feel bad, Ryan... Gucci eats off of "real plates" that we humans use, too. I agree...it totally helps her beard stay cleaner!  And, it is easier to run them in the dishwasher. Fortunately, my family doesn't harrass me about the plates.

And when its Thanksgiving, I'll probably let her use the fine china too!  But maybe I'll take her collar off so she doesnt' "ding" it with her tags! teehee.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is very interesting....
I also have had neighbors I didn't like because they treat their dogs bad.The people themselves are nice enough,but judged on the treatment of their dog you dislike them--if that makes sense.I tried telling them about walking him and not leaving him tied up outside on a 12 foot chain 24/7 barking non-stop...but they did not listen.They "heard",but didn't "listen".The only thing that got their attention was when he broke loose and they had to chase him through town for several hours------now they don't even do that.If he gets loose,he is on his own to return.It is very sad.He is a hunting type dog.

I get comments on my two like:

I hope I can come back and be one of YOUR dogs...I'd have it made

I think there is a special place in Heaven for you with the dogs(I said I hope so)and he said No really,I can't believe how good you take care of them

You spend more time caring about those dogs then you do us.....(my kids)
Here's crazy Mom with more pictures of Quincy.....

Unfortunately.....most all are true!ound:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My DH's family are not pet people. They all think I'm nuts. If a dog or cat touches a human dish or glass, my MIL will through it out. She will only eat off of paper plates at my house because she is afaid a dog or cat has touched a dish.

Luckily my family are pet people. My Mom is very proud of her grandpups and grandcats. Even grandbirds.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well my FIL once came to my house and said about Quince "what the h_ll did you get another dog for?With all that long hair?My reply?That **** dog is more valuable then you AND your son put together.......on that note my husband finally spoke up and said,well,he is a pretty nice dog.......I was furious!:fish:Some people are just stupid.....and I'm not going to take insults from someone in my own darn house....it is cleaner then theirs!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh that sounds soooo familiar!!

I once was at a wedding reception with my family...hadn't seen most of the ppl for a while, so none of them knew I had Sierra, let alone they knew what a Havanese is...
So because I got many of the Hava-what? comments, I had a good excuse to keep pictures of Sierra with me, with a visual support to show her development and her looks.....
So I took out the pictures and my sister goes...: "oh no...not again!? You know when Suzanne meets ppl and they ask :How are you? She goes : I am great, I have a Havanese, want to see the pictures!?"
Then it was sort of like....ooopppsss I do talk a lot about her and I do show everyone her photo's....I guess I'm a proud mummy 
My mum said when she realised we had taken 3 months to find a name for her: including the first 6 weeks of her life, to make up our mind on the name, She just said: How long is it going to take you when you get children!?
Often heard as well : If you're that bad with your dog, how bad will you be when you have kids?!
*grins*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suzanne, you can just tell your mother that Sierra is just warming you up for motherhood. Ha ha!

Susan, that's so sad.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The neighborhood I am moving to is very dog friendly. Everyone has small fufu dogs. They go for dog walks together at lunch and dinner time. The lady across the street has 2 bichons. They came over while I was there the other day and my guys made fast friends with them. Its very exciting that my dogs will be welcome!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I need to switch my general neighbors- lots of dogs but hardly anyone walks them. The ones I really feel bad for are the 2 GSDs who sit and look out the fence all day  I just don't want to think what might happen when a high energy dog like that finally gets out!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, both my mom and my sister say that Kubrick is their first grandson/nephew. They call him my "test" child and claim that based on how I treat Kubrick, my child will be wonderful!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

See? Perfect! 
(And I bet your mom & sister are right too!)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, I sure hope so!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Julie you're a feisty gal - good for you!

To this day my parents and former friends cannot understand why I would rearrange our house for the foster dogs. Still, I think the re-arrangement came out nicely. Here's a pic of what our living room became after we changed it: http://www.golden-rescue.com/gh_new_office.htm

The link may only work for a day or two. I haven't been able to update the site since January, and we're no longer active. My dear Vinnie is in the last photo.

I got so much grief for this, it was ridiculous.

The dogs love it though. The floor is now sprinkled with dog beds and the plastic crates are gone. We actually have those crates that double as end tables. They were custom made for a golden breeder some twenty years ago, but - hey - they work just fine and the dogs love to nap in them.

My family has not come to visit us since we started rescue in 1999. They're waiting for the dogs to be gone. It's going to be a long wait.

Wanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Suzanne--
That's funny--I carry pictures of my guys too!My husband will occasionally have me pull them out to show what a havanese is!:laugh:
It is handy huh?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sometimes I think animals a better houseguests than family anyway .. These animals really need a place to stay - I say do what makes you happy and if this is it go for it ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Julie you're a feisty gal - good for you!
> 
> Wanda


I am Wanda----cause it was a personal insult I thought.If someone doesn't care for dogs that is fine with me----but I'm not going to make special arrangements for them to come visit.I say-stay home then!I do mean that in the nicest way:laugh:
My dogs are part of the family..same as yours I'm sure---:becky:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My daughter's comments to me just yesterday were:

"Mom, she's not an accessory... (in response to my carrying Tori in the purse Amanda's letting me use until she's completed all her shots and can safely walk on the ground)...or a baby... (in response to the stroller ...she's a DOG!"

I was encouraged, though, when I told DH what she said his response was, "Not true, she's OUR baby!" Aaawww! I think I'll keep him! :hug::biggrin1:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Alexa said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but I would love to hear if you guys get such reactions as these ones when people see you with your Hav':
> 
> "It's not a baby, it's a DOG, Alexa"
> 
> ...


You are not allowed to talk to my wife.........:gossip:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, how sweet of your hubby! He's a definitely keeper!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh these stories are tooo much.
I also have neighbors whom are dog owners, yup when they are home the dogs are in the kennel outside and when they leave the dogs go inside. They also think I am a crazy dog lady.

But when your friends and family really care and know how much your fur kids mean to you it's great. My mom came out to visit me this summer, do you think she brought something for me? No but she had two bags full of cookies and toys one for each of her grand pups. When I got my x-mas packages last year of course their was a present for Ry as well. When ever either of my boys are not feeling good I always get a call from family checking on them. People who really care about me know how special these two are and how much they mean to me, it pleases them to know how happy I am. And look at this forum how many great friends/family we all have made with each other, life could not get any better in my eyes.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am the Program Dir for our local orchid society. So, when I have a guest speaker I have to put up, I have to ask if they are allergic to cats and dogs and then warn them about my 2 dogs/3 cats. So far, everyone has been pretty cool about it. One woman even took pictures of all the pets and emailed them to me.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, I am the crazy the dog lady in our family and you know what it siuts me just fine!!!! I love my babies!!!!! I am unable to have children as well but I would have a house full of children and my pets!!!!! My sister-in-law once why do you guys buy clothes for them when my kids need clothes and I can make outfits for your dog....well then make outfits for your kids then. That kinda made my husband mad. Lets just say she does not say anything anymore!! My family are dog poeple!!! My parents get them presents for the different holidays and come and supports us when we do things with them. My hubby gets mad when someone ask what kinda of dog Jillee is and then ask what she is mixed with....he has not said this but was tempted on vacation....what are your kids mixed with.....he did not say it...but sometimes it is frustrating. I love this forum because I am not judged at all!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes, this is exactly why I think ALL of us enjoy this forum so much, we are all IN LOVE with our dogs. Yes, maybe overly so, but hey, they are our family and that is just how it is, dang it anyway! My non-dog friends use to think I was crazy, but now, they accept and love to hear my Havanese tails! My family too for that matter. My DH doesn't like for me to put in top knots, but I do it anyway, he tells the dogs, "he is so sorry mommy did that to you."


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My problem is that I really don't care if people want to hear about my dog or not, they are going to. I am in my 30's and everyone else talks about their kids. Well, they are just going to have to hear about my dog. All my friends think I am nuts, but they knew that long before Bradyound. My mom is a pet person and although she thinks I have crossed the line to insanity with Brady, she gets it. Who cares what people think! My little boy (and my cats too) make me so happy that people are just going to hear all about them. When friends pull out their cameras at lunch to show off pictures of the kids, I pull mine out with playdate pictures or Halloween photos. Yes, I have really lost it!:biggrin1:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I have human kids, but the way I figure is that my little furry boy is going to help me through my girls' teenage years!! I need SOMEONE in the family to just love me and not talk back to me <g>!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well, I think that the dogs on here are very very spoiled but not by material things but by LOVE....I mean who sits at a computer and talks about them 24/7!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Do not feel badly - i bought two car seats and a doggie stroller to boot .
Cosmo used to get so-oo carsick and he is doing so much better now that he has a car seat and he can look out the window . He and Ahnold look so cute in them and trust me it was worth every penny .
My son gets upset that I cannot take my grandson in my car because I have the doggie car seats and I have no room for the Alexanders carseat now .. :biggrin1:
Oh well !!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Well, I think that the dogs on here are very very spoiled but not by material things but by LOVE....I mean who sits at a computer and talks about them 24/7!!!!!!


Lets see how many times some of us talk about our kids

Kimberly 3629
Kara 3608
Laurie 3480
Marj 2720
Julie 2499
Michele 2438
Missy 1992
Debbie 1644
Amanda 1448

my oh my I could go on and on


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Exaclty!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I got Jillee two more outfits today...they were only 2.50 at Target....one is a christmas one that says Rudolp has nothing on me!!!! Too cute....I will post some pictures!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Where could I post pictures of my baby in all of her outfits!!!!!!!!! Only here because I know you guys like to see them!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

At least I hope????:suspicious:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think we all enjoy Jillee's fashion shows! Heck - I love all the pics you guys post. 

At least one person in my family finally gets it. My older sister used to show Akita's. When she quit, all her grooming stuff came to me! 

Now at Christmas, she gifts me with dog-related stuff. The rest of my family just shakes their heads, but I couldn't be happier. 

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I guess I am not as crazy as some of you who carry around photos... gezz:jaw:! Actually to avoid the pulling out photos last year my husband had my purse made with a photo of the girls. :whoo:
http://www.findgift.com/gift-ideas/pid-96259/

Everyone assumes it is one of the ones you can just buy but it is my girls 

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cool purse Amanda. I bet it looks great with your girls.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

that is cool...I bought a bigger purse becasue of my brag book with the girls and then my ten month old twin nephews I needed more room!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I like to show people pictures anyways....most of my family and friends understand!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

It made me think of the time when my sister and I were living at home and there was this dog behind our house that was left outside all the time. One winter we got hit pretty hard and he was out in it....he could not get in his house because it was snow covered. My sis and I had to dig our way over there and we took the dog and put it in our garage. We told our parenst and they called over there and told them....I do not think that they really cared but they did put him in there garage. The sad part is when Koko that was his name walked on our garage floor his feet were frozen and it sounded like rocks walking on the floor.....it made me sooo sad but at least I knew that we helped him!! I think people like that should not have dogs at all ever!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I agree with Jane- I limit the talk! At work, one of them found out I showed the dogs, something slipped and they told everyone. So we had a work luncheon and it was brought up. So I have had to show pictures and explain agility, obedience, and rally.
> 
> Amanda--you just need to carry a little brag book with pictures with you!Save you a trip home!:laugh::dance::laugh::dance:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Such sad and frustrating stories about horrible neighbors! I would definitely place a call if anyone I knew or saw mistreated their dog(s) like that. Here, it is very rare for anyone to keep their dogs outdoors. The SPCA, other shelters and the vets do not recommend it and I'm sure there's a law about that. How sad.... 

Leeann, I guess we DO talk about our dogs a lot!! Boy, there's an awful lot of catching up to do with the Talkative Trio there - Kimberly, Kara and Laurie. LMBO 

Linda, of course you want a home that is dog friendly! Funny, but it was never something I thought about, but you can be sure it's a priority if we should ever consider moving. Ricky and Sammy aren't "just dogs" to us and at least I have hubby on my side or it might be tough. My teen boys are totally annoyed by the dogs and talk of the dogs and think of them as pests most times. Then I catch them rubbing the dogs' bellies, playing fetch talking to them and I know that deep down.... Our 2nd, Mike, is 6 ft. tall, just turned 16 and picks up our petite Sammy and cradles him in his arms. Sammy lets him where he'd not let others so there's something to be said for that.  Thankfully, we have our 12 yr. old daughter who loves the dogs to bits too.

I think this forum just allows us to have fun with talking about our Havs. Not that it's addictive or enabling in any way. Oh no! :whoo: lol


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My hubby was a cat person before we got married and three dogs later he is now a reformed doggie daddy. When we got Ginger he really liked her but not to the degree he does now. It has been neat to watch his love grow for his doggters!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, except for my long thread on the Exquisite Litter, I think the majority of my posts have actually been about everyone else's dogs! Ha ha!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My average did go up after my broken toe though. I used to have an average of less than five posts a day and now it is up to eight posts a day.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well we need to increase that Kimberly!:hug:8 isn't enough!:becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're up over 9 per day!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,I probably am-------:laugh:------not alot getting done at my house!ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, 9 posts a day isn't all that much. You can easily do that in a half hour. 
I can post 8 posts in less than 15 minutes, so long as I don't get the warning from the board that I'm not waiting long enough between posts. LOL! (Ever seen that message? I get it quite a bit when I'm rushing and have multiple windows open.)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm too slow of a typer for that---But we need YOUR average UP--we all love the insight/information you give us!:hug:

I think my average must be because of my feet.....yikes-painful!(Or that's a good excuse):laugh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Snort ound:

You guys are a hoot.

Kimberly I can honestly say I have NEVER seen that message. but then again I am only at 4.something posts a day...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

you should be relaxing Leeann with that nasty bruise and "upping your average"ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You people are amazing - I cannot keep up with you .
I am hiding away from the construction people painters and today we have them spraying the oaks .. 
The dogs and I are hiding out but soon we go for a nice long walk ...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Relaxing?? What is that? Maybe if I did not work I could boost those numbers But..

I owe, I owe so its off to work I go… I owe, I owe, I owe.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, give it a shot. Open two different topics in different windows, compose your reply in the Quick Reply area on both, but wait to post them until you have both written. You'll get to see the message! LMHO! (It's nothing really exciting... really!)


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

I have always been a dog nut, I love to cuddle and carry them and spoil them rotten. Today there are so many things to buy that really make you stand out, like strollers and carseats. 
My co-workers had a great time with me when one of them spotted the carseats in the backseat of my car in the parking lot!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well Nancy at least your co-workers can see where you spend your hard earned money!I would rather spend on the dogs then drinking,drugs,gambling etc...and ungrateful kids sometimes!ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Relaxing?? What is that? Maybe if I did not work I could boost those numbers But..
> 
> I owe, I owe so its off to work I go&#8230; I owe, I owe, I owe.


Hey-------we also know that "song"ound:


----------

